

Ask/Offer HN: Free Rails Application Development - obilgic

Hi HN,<p>Next two week I have some free time. I want to spend this time by creating something useful. I am looking for creative web app ideas. I can open-source the code. If you have any interesting idea please share it.<p>Ideas:
- Open source Tumblr Clone - Simple, very easy to customize
======
retroafroman
I'd enjoy using an open source Tumblr clone on my own server. I've thought
about starting a Tumblr, but strangely enough, rather than go through the
simple process of signing up, I'd prefer to do much more work and put it on my
own server.

Another idea I've had floating around my head for the past few days is a
visual based data sorter. Basically, something that would allow people who
know nothing about regex to use them. Like they could upload a big text or csv
file, then given a few lines, select the data they would want out of it, then
the computer generates a regex pattern to run to get that data, runs it, and
outputs the desired data for them to download. Not sure how useful it would
be, but I've seen a few people struggle with this from time to time. It's also
quite possible that it is well covered out on the market, I haven't really
looked yet.

